# Emirates ID lost



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Ok as clumsy as it sounds, I may have lost my emirates ID. 

What would the procedure be now? 
And do I require the ID anyways? Since we can get most of the stuff through the passport or the license.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You are required to report its loss to the authorities rather smartish.

If it turns out to be used by someone else and you haven't reported it, there could be problems.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

twowheelsgood said:


> You are required to report its loss to the authorities rather smartish. If it turns out to be used by someone else and you haven't reported it, there could be problems.


Speak to your PRO, he will take you through the process of reporting and replacing.


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks.


----------



## CHFIII (Mar 21, 2014)

As a security specialist I can't overstress the importance of making VERY SURE you report 'lost' IDs RTFN.

Given a piece of government issued official identification, two hours, my Macbook and a vacation from that pesky conscience of mine I could get an alternate 'you' access to your bank accounts, a seat on an airplane and plenty of other things if it weren't for my healthy respect for that whole 'eternal damnation in hell' thing.

Also, I'm going to take a wild guess here and assume you are from Lahore. There are certain unfair assumptions made about Paki's these days due to a very few who have a nasty habit of blowing things up and no, I am not a racist, Paki-hating American seeing as how my beloved wife grew up down the street from you and my son is half Pakistani... does than make him Paki or Stan? ...Whatever, bottom line here my friend: Search every pocket, call places you may have used it, search the car, look in the couch cushions etcetera before you report it missing because replacing such things can be a huge pain but those who would use it for things you don't want to be attached to know that ID has a useful life of about a week so you make very sure it is lost first but then you make absolutely certain that you report it lost/stolen and DOCUMENT the earliest time you might have lost it in writing. Don't just make the phone calls, send Faxes, fill out forms and retain that evidence.

Am I paranoid? Well, I do IT Security Strategy and Information Risk Management for a living so paranoia is a requisite character trait but just because I am paranoid does not mean they aren't out to get us ;-)

I'd be so much wealthier if I could stomach playing offense instead of defense in my profession. If only there were no mirrors and I didn't need to look my kid in the eye....


----------



## lahori (Oct 27, 2013)

Fully agree with you on all points. I was being lazy and too chilled out. But if I were in my own country and something like this happened I would have been filing in reports at police stations. However as luck would have it. I found out i forgot it at dnata for my egate application. Extremely responsible of me.


----------



## Desert_Fever (Apr 13, 2013)

Give it a few days to see if anyone reports it. You can call the Bur Dubai police station to see if anyone turn it in or walk around the places where you might have lost and ask people. If nothing turns up, call the service center for Emirates iD and they will REVOKE you previous ID, and then a replacement one will cost a nasty 350 Dirhamds or so, plus typing. yes, it a tax. You will get a new one in the mail 30 days or so later.


----------

